# Pretty & Flowering Food- some pics of Annuals & cold hardy perennials



## Prairie Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

_*A lot of oldies but goodies, but there were also a few of these that I didn't realize were good tortoise food. I thought I'd make a post just in case someone like me may discover something they like. I'd really enjoy it if you'd share some of your favs too (especially if they had pics---oo-la-la!).*_​*

A Little Background if you're curious...*
A few years ago, my family and I began a gardening project to make our whole back yard edible. We've been filling it full of edible flowers, vegetables, and berries. The kids know that all the flowers in the backyard are safe for human consumption, but to stay away from the "pretty poison" flowers in the front yard. We've had some fun adding edible flowers to salads, soups, and candies. The back yard is starting to look really great and friends have enjoyed our new hobby when they come over for barbeques etc.



My son is cutting some newly planted peppermint for tea
*
Then our beloved Mavis arrived...*
Our young sulcata stumbled into our lives after we already began this edible backyard project and it has been great fun watching her enjoy the fruits of our labors.



She found the carrot tops ...and the pumpkin patch

She often has access to our whole yard, so I've been busily researching to make sure that everything we are growing is safe for our tortoise. I thought I'd pass along the plants I've investigated so far, just in case I can add anything to your own tortoise garden list, and I'm hoping you'll return the favor and give suggestions for mine 
*(Bear in mind that these are Annuals as well as Colder Climate Perennials. I am in Perennial Zone 4.)*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_*About My Plant List:*_​*I gathered info by hopping around the internet, relied on the Tortoise Table for less familiar plants, and asked Forum Members for help. Some of the photos are mine, others were from "google images."

I'm listing some pretty flowers that are safe to be fed REGULARLY (in other words: plentiful feedings often as part of a varied diet) and in MODERATION (smaller feedings to be added to your rotation of tortoise food).

-All parts of the plants listed are tortoise edible unless noted otherwise.*
*" * "-also known to be edible for human consumption (included just for fun!)*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*-*Snap Dragons Antirrhinum:* SAFE to feed tortoise REGULARLY
Annual, re-seeds easily, variety of colors and different heights available.
My tortoise enjoys these and they are great for Northern gardeners because they can survive a few early snow storms.


(snow-covered Snapdragons)

*-Begonias:* there are two common begonias: Tuberous and Wax
 *Tuberous: The tortoise table says that the leaves are to be fed "SPARINGLY" because the leaves are high in oxalic acid. A treat now and then sounds fine. Our very own Lochroma has reassured me that these have no known toxicity.



(wax Begonia)
*WAX Begonias: are cute little Annual shade flowers that are totally SAFE & can be fed REGULARLY as part of a varied diet. My tortoise has nibbled on them often.



*-African Violet:* considered totally SAFE if fed REGULARLY as part of varied diet. This houseplant makes a good safe indoor enclosure plant.



*-Astilbe:* Pretty PERENNIAL shade/part sun flowers that come in a variety of colors (one of my FAVORITE flowers!) SAFE to feed REGULARLY as part of a varied diet. I love these and am always looking for an excuse for more.




*-*Hollyhocks (Alcea):* Short-lived PERENNIAL (sometimes BIENNAL). TALL beautiful flower stalks that come in many different colors. (My sulcata LOVES THEM) These reseed easily and produce many seeds. I've grown the seeds indoors to feed my sulcata this winter as small seedlings. The leaves can survive a lot of cold temperatures and provide a long season food source even after the blooms are done. SAFE to feed REGULARLY as part of varied diet.

*


-*Lavender:* PERENNIAL flowering herb. Feed in MODERATION. My tortoise isn't a fan of these, but I AM, so it's nice to know no harm done if she chooses to nibble. (PM me if you want to know how to make lavender whipped cream )



*-*Hyssop (I have Coronado hyssop):* Perennial Flower with cullinary uses. Feed in MODERATION. My variety is a pretty Orange with pink tones. My plants were new last year, so I didn't offer them up as a food source yet. I'm not sure my tortoise would go for them, because the blooms smell a little like both Root beer and black licorice. It's nice to know these are safe if she decides she likes them.



*-*Pansies/Violas:* SAFE as REGULAR feeding. Annual that tolerates VERY cold temperatures. Another great one for cold short-season gardens like mine. These seeds grow really slowly for such a small annual. I recommend starting them in the winter as early as you're able. My Sulcata likes the leaves just as much as she likes the flowers.

*


-*Nasturtiums-* Brightly colored Annual that often blooms in shades of orange and red. Feed in MODERATION as it contains some oxalic acid. Contains: vitamin c and iron and also has properties that fight cardiovascular disease and cancer. These bright flowers make a big impact if planted in clusters and continually bloom all season.

*

*---Get it!?!* Get it!? <sigh>Alright...

*
*-*Petunia:* Low growing Annual in a multitude of colors and designs. (@Jacqui just posted some beautiful photos in the Garden chat! Maybe she'd show them off here too...wink..wink)There are both plant and trailing varieties available. Can be fed REGULARLY or in Moderation depending on the source. I found no evidence of toxicity. I have seen common flower nurseries at Grocery and Hardware stores sell these with "Organic" labels. -I'll post if I see them again this year, otherwise I'll grow them from seed.

*


-*Zinnia:* Annual. I often see this in purple, but believe it is available in other colors too. SAFE to feed REGULARLY. They don't get very bushy when I grow them from seed in my short growing season. If you plant them by themselves, they look like a single flower growing. I recommend planting these in clusters.

*


-*Daylillies:* PERENNIAL with long bloom time. Comes in variety of heights and colors. I talked with a few members about this in the Garden Chat thread who said their tortoises have eaten these whole with no problems. The tortoise table says: Flowers are safe in Moderation, Leaves occasional nibbles, DO NOT FEED ROOTS--roots may be toxic. Other members have had no problems with these. I'll just make sure my sulcata doesn't dig them up.



*-Butterfly bush (Buddleia):* Pretty PERENNIAL Hardy colorful Shrub. Commonly found in purple, but there are starting to be other pretty colors available, including one with multicolor blossoms. Blooms are similar to lilacs but this blooms in Summer and Autumn. Attracts butterflies. Feed in MODERATION as part of varied diet. ( I was really surprised this could be tortoise food!) In my cold climate, this shrub dies to the ground in the winter, but grows back to a large size quickly after a Spring pruning.



*-*Lilacs:* Large PERENNIAL Shrubs that bloom in Spring. Blooms usually in shades of light lavender, purple, and white. SAFE to feed REGULARLY. I haven't tried feeding the blossoms to my sulcata yet. Since this is edible and people will even "candy" the blossoms. I was curious and tasted them--YUCK! They are SOUR and taste more like a bitter lemon than their sweet smell. I can't imagine my tortoise will enjoy the flowers however, she has eaten the leaves when I've torn them up in small pieces and mixed in her food.


(Austrian Copper rose)
*-*Roses:* Feed in MODERATION as long as organically grown.



*-*Bee Balm (monarda didyma):* PERENNIAL herbaceous flower. Gets somewhat tall and comes in varieties of pink, red, and purple colors. Feed in MODERATION. These have a really strong taste and are often used in making teas. My Sulcata snags a bite now and again, but I don't think she's a huge fan.



*-Coreopsis:* PERRENIAL that blooms in summer. Petals come in variety of designs often seen in yellow, orange, red, and white colors. SAFE to feed REGULARLY as part of varied diet.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Trying out for the first time this year:*
*



-*Rose of Sharon:* Blooming PERENNIAL shrub. SAFE to feed REGULARLY. I just got these seeds from a forum member  I've learned that this plant has been known to lower blood pressure in mammals, contains vitamin c, and antioxidants.



*-*Chicory (other names:Italian Dandelion, blue dandelion):* Feed in MODERATION. These begin as ANNUAL cool weather leafy lettuce-type greens. In summer, they bolt stems and can grow quite tall with blue/lavender flowers. I've heard the early lettuce greens can be bitter, but it becomes mild once it has bolted.
I'm currently growing these from seeds. I'm trying out a few of these, because they get big and I may want to add it to my edible flower collection in the back yard. It is said to aid in calcium absorption, so I thought it would be a fun one to try out.




*-Sea Holly:* SAFE to feed REGULARLY as part of varied diet, but these are poky, so be careful. I am currently growing a variety from seed called *"BLUE HOBBIT"* ---yup, the only reason why I'm growing this is because it's called "Hobbit" and I enjoy being a nerd Blue Hobbit Sea Holly is a PERENNIAL dwarf variety and has no known toxins.

*


-Phlox:* Safe to feed in MODERATION. This fun PERENNIAL comes in a variety of colors and designs. I have peppermint twist. It is full sun (height 16") and usually blooms mid-late summer.
_____________________________________________________________________

*Potted Weeds*
*


I also think it would be really cool to have fun-looking pots overflowing with WEEDS placed among my other pretty flower pots on my patio. (They'd look neat and I can bring them in and put them under grow lights during the winter!)*

*I'm growing the following weeds from seed and will see how they do in pots:*
-dandelion
-crimson clover
-marsh mallow (I've heard from another forum member that this grows really slowly from seed, so we'll see how it goes)

I also intend to pot some of the strawberries I thin out this year, so that I can bring the plants inside for leafy winter tortoise food also.
___________________________________________________________________


*I'm interested in growing these in the near future:*

-*Perrennial Lavetera/Tree Mallow:* SAFE to feed REGULARLY. I've seen this shrub in shades of pink and light lavender. There are perennial and annual varieties available.

*-African Hibiscus:* I've learned from a forum member that this is an Annual Shrub that seeds so dependably it can be re-grown each year. This is apparently much loved by tortoises.
(Can you believe I don't have any hibiscus whatsoever!? Sorry sweet, tortoise! I'll hook you up!)

*-Abutilon:* I discovered this flower on @manetteaplin 's thread and am eager to try it out... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/annual-flowers.110662/

*-*Evening Primrose:* PERENNIAL that is SAFE to feed REGULARLY as part of a varied diet. Blooms are often yellow, but there are some pink varieties available. Tortoises are said to love these flowers that bloom for a short time in June/July. Full sun.


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
I'm still researching the rest of my plants and will be posting how everything here grows in the off-topic garden chat (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people.104546/) as well as my vegetables and fruit this summer.
_ Happy growing!_​


----------



## Carol S (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

I always liked gardening, mostly just perennials. And trees. But since I got my tortoise suddenly I look at weeds in a whole new way and I don't plan anything new unless my tortoise can eat it. thank you for this information and I will continue following it.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

leigti said:


> I always liked gardening, mostly just perennials. And trees. But since I got my tortoise suddenly I look at weeds in a whole new way and I don't plan anything new unless my tortoise can eat it. thank you for this information and I will continue following it.


That's really cool. I feel the exact same way I catch myself staring at weeds etc on the ground whenever I'm walking around town and deciding whether my tortoise could eat those or not. I l really LOVE the way owning a tortoise redefines what makes a good lawn, yard, garden etc. Please let me know if you're growing any perennials I should check out-Fun stuff!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you!!! This thread is a huge help


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

TortsNTurtles said:


> Thank you!!! This thread is a huge help


Yay... I'm so glad you found something helpful. I noticed you're in the North East. -Stay warm and safe during the huge snow storm that's probably heading your way!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

The type of Hyssop listed is one of these "Agastache" varieties http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=839 not the herbal hyssop that is advised as a Do Not Feed on the tortoise table.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2015)

Did I miss the hibiscus (other then the Althea/Rose of Sharon) such as the hardy or tropical ones? Did I miss you mentioning those little seeds you planted with I think reddish/pink blooms that you just started?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2015)

Some reminders..


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Did I miss the hibiscus (other then the Althea/Rose of Sharon) such as the hardy or tropical ones? Did I miss you mentioning those little seeds you planted with I think reddish/pink blooms that you just started?


I don't actually have any hibiscus right now, so I put it in my section for plants in the near future. A very kind member will be sending me some seeds--woo hoo! 

The "pink/reddish bloom seeds"---do you mean the Scarlet Purslane I planted? I love garden Purslane and am trying out the Scarlet this year. The seeds are going GREAT!!! -I'm so pleased with how well they are all growing. But I thought the forum members would come after me with Pitch forks if I recommended planting those for tortoises and admitted that my chelonian darling and I both love eating Purslane.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Some reminders..


Beautiful photos! Correct me if I'm wrong...
Are we looking at?:
Black-eye Susan
I envy that red Hibiscus
Gorgeous Lilac variety!
What are the those little purple ones???
Is that Impatiens and petunias??? ---perrrty photo
Is that Lantana? One of my favorite annuals!?!?---Is this good tortoise food!?!?!?! 
and a beautiful Forsythia --I need one of those

Please correct my list, Jacqui Beautiful photos! Thanks!


----------



## Iochroma (Jan 26, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Some reminders..



I do not recommend _Lantana_ sp. at all. Toxicities vary between cultivars, but some are quite lethal to ruminants and birds. Please no not promote this as edible.


----------



## Iochroma (Jan 26, 2015)

First post was really nice, by the way. Well done.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

Iochroma said:


> First post was really nice, by the way. Well done.


Thanks. I appreciate that a lot!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2015)

Little purple ones are wild violets. My forsythia bushes took over the one area where I planted them. I finally this fall cut them down and carried off three pickup box loads of branches.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Little purple ones are wild violets. My forsythia bushes took over the one area where I planted them. I finally this fall cut them down and carried off three pickup box loads of branches.


a-ha! That's so cool to know that's what wild violets look like! I have the leaves in parts of my yard, but they have yet to blossom.-I'm guessing a light issue. I can't believe you had that many forsythia! I think your plot of land and tortoise enclosures seem really cool


----------



## manetteaplin (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for that wonderful list!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 28, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 115736



Our big piles of snow melted this week just in time for more snow to arrive. I went outside to pick some strawberry leaves that I could add into my tort food and I saw VIOLAS!!!!!

I'm guessing one of my plants must have re-seeded to create this little guy...



And LOOK! This one didn't even die back all the way! I guess some mulch, little bit of leaves, and about two feet of snow during awfully cold weather were the right combination to keep this cold tolerant annual from meeting its doom! 


I live in a really freezing cold area where next to nothing grows! This is pretty amazing to me! Cold Climate tort owners, plant more violas!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 2, 2015)

pretty flowers


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Really nice!  My torts love petunias... but I wouldn't plant that kind


----------



## Jodie (Feb 4, 2015)

This is a great post. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 4, 2015)

My torts really enjoy my hostas and hens and chicks as well. Both are fairly easy to grow.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Really nice!  My torts love petunias... but I wouldn't plant that kind


ba ha hahaha


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Jodie said:


> My torts really enjoy my hostas and hens and chicks as well. Both are fairly easy to grow.


Awesome! I don't have either right now. I think hens and chicks are so cool looking that I've been wanting to try them. It's great to hear your tortoises like Hostas!!! I have so much shade that's practically begging for me to plant them full of hostas. I'm thrilled to know these are tort-tasty. Thanks!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 4, 2015)

This is what they look like today

But in a couple months they will start showing new growth. Our growing season is to short to get ripe bananas but the trees do fine and get big and tall. I now have banana trees in several areas and even the ones without any winter protection have survived and multiplied for several winters. When I first tried growing these I would dig them up and store them in the garage over winter, I started trying different ways to store them over winter, like digging them up and stacking them against the house and covering with mulch, dig and store in the turtle pen that I covered with poly. One year I had some pop up in an area where I thought I had removed all the trees so I could plant some opuntia, I missed some root pieces and they still grow through the cactus. By me accidentally leaving some roots there and them coming back without me doing anything to protect them from the cold winter temps made me realize that they really are cold hardy, So now I don't do anything for winter, just clean and cut the trunks back in early spring. There are other things growing in this mess, colocasia, mulberry tree, cannas, hibiscus, some opuntia that has been taken over by the trees as they spread out, and always have some volunteer tomato plants.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 26, 2015)

We've been busy doing our winter indoor tortoise gardening as well as seed starting for our vegetable garden. I've been posting my progress in the garden chat.


----


trays of: Grass, Clover, Holly hock, Dandelion etc  --------  Tomato & Vegetable seedlings

Today, I am finally planting the rest of my tortoise-safe flowering Annuals.
Some will be kept inside to feed my tortoise, while the rest will be put in the yard after my very late last frost date in June for Mavis and the kids to enjoy.


*Since, I am planting some of the seeds mentioned in my original post, I thought I would leave a note here explaining which of these seeds need light to germinate and which prefer darkness.*
(As usual--I only got this info by searching the net & can't promise full accuracy. But I have had great success following these guidelines.)​



Seeds that need* LIGHT* to germinate:
(I will typically place these seeds on top of the soil and give them a good watering with a spray bottle)

-Snap dragons 
-Impatiens 
-Petunia 
-Wax begonia 
-Coreopsis 



Holly hock seedlings germinate in half the time this way. Throw 'em where you want 'em! 

- Holly Hocks (Alcea) : This is a short lived perennial, but I often propagate more from seed for tortoise greens or just to have more in the garden. They don't 'require' light to germinate, but they GERMINATE SO MUCH FASTER if you just set the seeds on top of the moistened soil in full sun or under a good grow light.



Seeds that need *DARKNESS* to germinate:
(Often, I bury the seeds to the recommended depth on the package. When seeds are TINY and can't be covered with much soil; I will also put a black garbage bag or aluminum foil over the seed container)

-Violas/pansies (tiny seeds -I'll often cover the container)
-Nasturtiums 
-Zinnia


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 26, 2015)

p.s. This is a particularly pretty variety of Coreopsis seeds that I'm trying out this year...



https://www.jungseed.com/dp.asp?pID=05513&c=4&p=Roulette Coreopsis


----------



## leigti (Feb 26, 2015)

I really appreciate this thread. It gives us people without green thumbs a fighting chance to raise some nice tortoise food and make our yards look good too.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> I really appreciate this thread. It gives us people without green thumbs a fighting chance to raise some nice tortoise food and make our yards look good too.


Thanks so much, leigti!!


----------



## Amanda81 (Mar 28, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is what they look like today
> View attachment 117297
> But in a couple months they will start showing new growth. Our growing season is to short to get ripe bananas but the trees do fine and get big and tall. I now have banana trees in several areas and even the ones without any winter protection have survived and multiplied for several winters. When I first tried growing these I would dig them up and store them in the garage over winter, I started trying different ways to store them over winter, like digging them up and stacking them against the house and covering with mulch, dig and store in the turtle pen that I covered with poly. One year I had some pop up in an area where I thought I had removed all the trees so I could plant some opuntia, I missed some root pieces and they still grow through the cactus. By me accidentally leaving some roots there and them coming back without me doing anything to protect them from the cold winter temps made me realize that they really are cold hardy, So now I don't do anything for winter, just clean and cut the trunks back in early spring. There are other things growing in this mess, colocasia, mulberry tree, cannas, hibiscus, some opuntia that has been taken over by the trees as they spread out, and always have some volunteer tomato plants.



Can you feed the leaves of your banana trees to your torts? I have elephant ears and banana trees shooting up everywhere each spring, I know the elephant ear is not edible but what about the banana trees?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 28, 2015)

Amanda81 said:


> Can you feed the leaves of your banana trees to your torts? I have elephant ears and banana trees shooting up everywhere each spring, I know the elephant ear is not edible but what about the banana trees?


Yes they can, they prefer the young trees and will eat them right down to the ground sometimes. The elephant ear plants can be eaten by some species of tortoises, mostly forest dwelling ones. My red footed, yellow footed, mee, mep and impressed all eat colocasia and alocasia plants.I don't offer it to the others though. I wish I had them shooting up here, we are having a never ending winter...


----------



## Amanda81 (Mar 28, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Yes they can, they prefer the young trees and will eat them right down to the ground sometimes. The elephant ear plants can be eaten by some species of tortoises, mostly forest dwelling ones. My red footed, yellow footed, mee, mep and impressed all eat colocasia and alocasia plants.I don't offer it to the others though. I wish I had them shooting up here, we are having a never ending winter...



Well I don't have them coming up here yet either. This past week was nice, high 60, low 70 but today was a whole 42 so winter is still playing it's cruel games here too. I meant when they do come up, I have a yard full. I gave probably 30+ plants of each away last spring and still ended up with about the same amount. For me I have NO shortage of banana trees or elephant ears so to be able to use as a food source is like awesome in my book. I have sulcata and leopard right now and will add an Aldabra in about a month so I can at least feed the banana trees!! I will post pics when they do pop up. 
Thanks.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah for banana trees. Here's a pix of mine this past Summer. Plenty of leaves for our Sully! I plan to bring it back outside very soon, it's been sleeping in our garage all Winter long.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 28, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah for banana trees. Here's a pix of mine this past Summer. Plenty of leaves for our Sully! I plan to bring it back outside very soon, it's been sleeping in our garage all Winter long.
> 
> View attachment 123890


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jacqui .....The wild violets that have pictured in your earlier post......Did you plant those? If you did, did you find seeds or did you transplant them?? I have TONS of them all over my front yard, but when my husband cuts the grass, all the flowers will be gone. I have the dark solid purple ones and the white ones with the little purple streaks, and all of my torts LOVE them and so do our five Bearded Dragons !!! They love the flowers and the leaves. I just might have to dig up a bunch and transplant them to a "no-mow zone".....lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 15, 2015)

Above, you can see the large leaves with the young banana cluster in the center.




Here is a close-up of the flowering pod where the bananas are forming.






Gretings All. Thought I would add to this thread now that our banana tree is finally flowering and going to yield some bananas! Yes! This is the fourth growing season for this banana cluster, that arrived as one small " pup" via the mail in a small small box four years ago. We dutifully water daily and bring them inside in Fall and haul backout in early Spring. Produces wonderful, large, green leaves, good for Sully our sulcata. Last year, towardcthe end of Summer, it looked like it might produce some fruit, but then cool temps came in (i think) and zilch.

So, here we are in mid-July, in Maryland, with our banana tree ready to give us some fruit.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 15, 2015)

Another pix or two of fruiting banana tree here in MD


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 16, 2015)

Banana trees in zone 4! I NEED those!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 17, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is what they look like today
> View attachment 117297
> But in a couple months they will start showing new growth. Our growing season is to short to get ripe bananas but the trees do fine and get big and tall. I now have banana trees in several areas and even the ones without any winter protection have survived and multiplied for several winters. When I first tried growing these I would dig them up and store them in the garage over winter, I started trying different ways to store them over winter, like digging them up and stacking them against the house and covering with mulch, dig and store in the turtle pen that I covered with poly. One year I had some pop up in an area where I thought I had removed all the trees so I could plant some opuntia, I missed some root pieces and they still grow through the cactus. By me accidentally leaving some roots there and them coming back without me doing anything to protect them from the cold winter temps made me realize that they really are cold hardy, So now I don't do anything for winter, just clean and cut the trunks back in early spring. There are other things growing in this mess, colocasia, mulberry tree, cannas, hibiscus, some opuntia that has been taken over by the trees as they spread out, and always have some volunteer tomato plants.




A recent pic of the same area, I never get large ripe bananas. Tomato plants do great in this spot, 2 heirloom plants here Didn't get any ripe before the Fourth, but been eating green ones fried since late June.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 18, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> View attachment 139606
> A recent pic of the same area, I never get large ripe bananas. Tomato plants do great in this spot, 2 heirloom plants here Didn't get any ripe before the Fourth, but been eating green ones fried since late June.
> View attachment 139607


Looking good Len. Your banana grove is impressive.


----------



## Amanda81 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> Another pix or two of fruiting banana tree here in MD
> 
> View attachment 139272
> View attachment 139273



How do you get them to produce fruit? I live in Tennessee and have had my banana trees growing, undisturbed for 5 years and they never grow a flower or banana. Just leaves upon leaves.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 3, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Some reminders..


Excellent photos!  My hibiscus looks the same (well, it did last summer).


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 3, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> *-*Evening Primrose:* PERENNIAL that is SAFE to feed REGULARLY as part of a varied diet. Blooms are often yellow, but there are some pink varieties available. Tortoises are said to love these flowers that bloom for a short time in June/July. Full sun.


I got our evening primrose last spring when it was probably no taller than two inches. It's native here and grew like a beast -- it gave me no trouble at all! It took off like a rocket and is around 5 feet tall now. Steve loves the leaves and flowers, and it's plenty tall enough to provide some shade for him.  Here's a photo of the blooms:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-6#post-1160995


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 3, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I got our evening primrose last spring when it was probably no taller than two inches. It's native here and grew like a beast -- it gave me no trouble at all! It took off like a rocket and is around 5 feet tall now. Steve loves the leaves and flowers, and it's plenty tall enough to provide some shade for him.  Here's a photo of the blooms:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-6#post-1160995


Good to know and great photos!!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 28, 2017)

I wandered into this post and it is amazing! I'm bumping it!


----------

